# Problem with Video Streaming



## premington (Oct 8, 2014)

Greetings everyone!

I'm having problems with my Kindle Fire HD and was hoping someone might be able to help.

I have a media server that hosts both online and downloaded content.  The server records programs in MP4 format and I watch them later.  I tunnel in from the Kindle using the Silk Web browser.  It's real slick... I can use it anywhere, home or on the road.  It works great.  I've been enjoying watching content on my Kindle this way for well over a year now without any problems.  I can also use it with Roku and through my smartphone or any Web browser.

I was watching a recorded program a few days ago and all was well.  When I got home and watched the rest of the program, the Kindle suddenly plays by flashing a picture of the program every second.  The audio streams fine... the video is not playing smoothly at all.  The Kindle is able to stream Amazon video and Netflix fine.  It's only the MP4 videos that it's screwing up.  Now, if I go to another location, like one of our other TVs (Roku boxes attached) or even my cell phone and I access the same file on the server, it plays great.  So I know it's not my router, server, or the file.  It's the Kindle... Something seems to be causing it to display the video all chopped up.  The picture looks fine, it's just a single frame, like, every second or so.  I then tried recording a different program... Same result.  It plays great on everything EXCEPT the Kindle Fire.

I've tried restarting, deleting the cache, resetting the Silk browser back to its default, etc.

Does anyone have any idea why it would be doing this or what I could do to correct it?

-P


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Premington--

welcome to KBoards!

I'm going to move this to our Fire forum to see if our Fire folks have answers for you.

Thanks for understanding.

Betsy


----------

